# 20g low tech



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

This is the aquarium I have had running in it's current incarnation for quite a while now. It sits on the top rack of a metal stand in my room. Probably the one I spend the most time just staring blankly at.

Low tech: No scheduled ferts (I just supplement wheneve I see fit, which is bacisally whenever I remember), no CO2, 3.25 wpg.

The inhabitants are a mishmash: 1 cloud minnow, 4 danios (a zebra hybrid of some sort: kyahit or smtg, and an 'indian orange chela' danio of some sort), 2 german blue rams, 2 BNs (1M, 1F), 4 bronze three-spot gourami (trichogaster trichopterus)(1M, 2F, 1 juvenile from a spawn a while ago).

Plants:
Riccia (floating around, actually pearls...), Hygrophila polysperma 'augustifolia', Anubias nana (15 years old, and multiple plantlets), alternanthea reineckii 'pink', cryptocoryne wenditti 'brown', cryptocoryne parva, dwarf subulata, java and windelov fern, pygmy chain sword, a giant ball of java moss and some other plants that surely have been forgotten.

My camera is temperamental, and decided aquariums are one of the things it will never take good pictures of. Nevertheless:
Full tank shot:









I really like the bronze form of the three-spots, as the body color is really subdued (unlike the gold, blue or even platinum varieties), which really brings out the finnage. Also, probably closest to the native form.

Female gourami 









Male Gourami









GBR









This tank is due for a rescape sometime soon, but I haven't found the time for it as of yet. Updates surely to follow.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice tank.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice I like the wild looking tanks. Pat


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, amazing tank. I wish I could get plants to grow like that. I can't even grow hornwart...


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Very nice I like the wild looking tanks. Pat


I agree with Pat. I love watching fish root their way through densely planted areas of my tank too, the gourami looks so cool poking her head out of the plants in your 2nd pic.

The Jungle look is soooo in this year, all the coolest tanks are wearing it this season!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very beautiful and lush the way nature intended.


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

What substrate are you using?

Very cool looking tank


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

The substrate? No idea. My father set up a tank for me, and that was over twenty years ago. My best guess is quartz gravel.

I like the jungle look too, and the fish just appearing out of nowhere, or going into hiding and emerging again vibrant as ever for feeding time.

It's due for a rescape soon, and I have just found the hardscape that I am going to use as the focal point to the tank. Finally my local BA got another shipment of driftwood in, and I picked this one out.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

now that's what i'd like my 20g to look like. very nice.

so, does that mean you've had the same tank running for some 20 years? has it always been stocked? that's pretty neato.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, the tank itself is about 10 years old, as the old one sprung a leak, but yes, it's been stocked pretty much continously. A few times I've had mass die-offs (heater malfunctions, rampant disease, 6 weeks in Japan...), but I'm pretty sure there's always been at least two or three fish in there.

It's been torn up a few times, but has been running continuously for the whole time. It's been in it's current incarnation for a few years now.

All it takes really to get your tank to look like this: patience...........


----------

